# DS #2187: Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (Japan)



## T-hug (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3093^^


----------



## angelwizard (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL Gundam genre.. that's new for me.

Action or Strategy Game : x ?
I'd like to play this soon


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 27, 2008)

It's win. Like the 3D Gundam games on PS2 (and A.C.E.) ported to the DS. It's really good.


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a pic for the release,


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 27, 2008)

How's the language barrier?


----------



## Anakir (Mar 27, 2008)

This game looks sooo sweet. I can't wait for a translation patch.

I just can't wait so I'm going to fidget around with the japanese version while I wait for the english patch.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 27, 2008)

Which gundam series (if any) is this game based off of?

What are the names of the PS2 Gundam games, I'm interested in that. How are they comparable to the Z.O.E. games for PS2? [That is the only mecha game I've ever played, and I LOVED it in every possible way.


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, based on the name, I'd say it's based off of the Gundam series: Mobile Suit Gundam 00


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 27, 2008)

:erk: well... yeah. Recently I've been neglecting my anime-based needs. (for the past two years) So I'm a bit out-of-touch with Gundam. The latest Gundam I remember was Gundam SEED Destiny Must... watch...

The whole first season of Gundam 00 hasn't aired yet, has it? Can't find any fansubs of the whole series in the usual places.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, that youtube showing looks freaking amazing. I had no idea this was coming out, and I'll definitely try it out. Can't wait for an English version.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 27, 2008)

Played it this afternoon, pretty nice game, needs an English translation.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Mar 27, 2008)

THIS GAME IS AWESOMEEEE im playing now. But maybe because i watch the series so my expectations were met with this game n_n.

Translation barrier varies. If you're in the game to just go and mash up gundams then you dont need to know much lol. just google the controls. (4 different controls u can choose in game btw) for each mission you can choose any of your 4 favourite gundams! Each gundam has a Sword, Missiles, Charged Beam Rifle, Shield, and sash ability.

If you wanna get deep into this game and read all the mission objectives and whatever else Sumeregi-san has to say then no luck for you T_T its textbox of jap after textbox of jap lol...

Anyways have fun playing this game everyone lol. I think its worth the download =P


----------



## JPH (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, this looks like an amazing fighting game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for it to come to the US (if it does!)



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 27, 2008)

dang that would be awesome if fighting was wifi-able


----------



## PanzerWF (Mar 27, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> :erk: well... yeah. Recently I've been neglecting my anime-based needs. (for the past two years) So I'm a bit out-of-touch with Gundam. The latest Gundam I remember was Gundam SEED Destiny Must... watch...
> 
> The whole first season of Gundam 00 hasn't aired yet, has it? Can't find any fansubs of the whole series in the usual places.



Newest was Episode 24. Next episode is season finale. Then there's a new season in October. Check out Veoh or Nyoro~n Subs for 00.

Back on track, I wish I hadn't sold my microSD. Gaiden and 00 in the same week makes me giddy like a schoolgirl. Hope the game helps fill my 00 mania =)


----------



## reilina (Mar 27, 2008)

wow according jph's screenshots they went up to the gundam thrones.
i hope they put in trans-am mode

i think ill pass Ninja gaiden DS and play this instead.


----------



## flanker22 (Mar 27, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Which gundam series (if any) is this game based off of?
> 
> What are the names of the PS2 Gundam games, I'm interested in that. How are they comparable to the Z.O.E. games for PS2? [That is the only mecha game I've ever played, and I LOVED it in every possible way.



definetely not as good as z.o.e the only mech game that had good gameplay was the virtual on series.


----------



## Logits (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah I agree ZOE was good but which one do you refer to?

But well this game looks really awesome. I'll try it, even though it's japanese. 
I think that usualy gundamn games aren't translated... too bad


----------



## monaug5 (Mar 27, 2008)

lets break that trend and translate this.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 27, 2008)

Played, not bad, Kyrios is my favorite, the fighter mode is a little hard on Earth but the space is better.
Virtue kill almost anything in one shot.
Dynames is a little weak but can shot very fast.
Exia is well-equilibrated.


Exia, rifle and sword, can launch daggers, shield on left arm.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GN-001_Gundam_Exia
Dynames, guns, rifle, sword, good sniper, shield both shoulder.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GN-002_Gundam_Dynames
Kiryos, rifle, charge shot, sword, shield on left arm. FIGHTER MODE: rifle, homing missile, avoid attack with the Himelman turn, no shield
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GN-003_Gundam...3_Gundam_Kyrios
Virtue, bazzoka, shoulder cannons, charged smash, sword, total shield.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GN-004_Gundam..._Gundam_Nadleeh

I hope there is the Trinity.

There is even support, before the mission you can choose who help you.
If your gundam is damaged in a mission in the next is still damaged.

Maybe more forward in the game there is the possibility to change weapons.
The tactical support seems to be a upgrade in the spec of your Gundam or a bouns after mission.


----------



## Orc (Mar 27, 2008)

Kawo said:
			
		

> I hope there is the Trinity.
> 
> There is even support, before the mission you can choose who help you.
> If your gundam is damaged in a mission in the next is still damaged.
> ...



Trinity/Thrones are in the game. GN-X etc.
Nice multiple endings depending on interventions. Fun stuff, I prefer to melee shit up with Exia than just spam missiles with Kyrios.


----------



## Jax (Mar 27, 2008)

Chicks dig giant robots!


----------



## reilina (Mar 27, 2008)

did they add trans-am mode?

@Kawo trinity is already there, jph showed us a screenshot of 1 of the thrones.


----------



## drift (Mar 27, 2008)

game keeps freezing for me with my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R4's got the latest firmware 1.17


----------



## Kawo (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I have seen that but from that screen one can't tell if is enemy or ally.

From gamefaqs seems the Trhones are unlockable if you bring down the 3 enemy faction bars under 40-41 days.

For me is too late (day 35) but in the secnd game is possible.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 27, 2008)

Waited long but this must be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it playable if you arent japanese ? xD


----------



## PBC (Mar 27, 2008)

Its wicked fun, even tho I know nothing of japanese. I haven't been too far into the game so I can't tell how its gameplay will be later on but it seems like a kick ass game so far. I would recommend it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome game. It's kinda short though cause I'm just about half way through the game and I started playing last night and only played for like 30 minutes.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 27, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Wow, that youtube showing looks freaking amazing. I had no idea this was coming out, and I'll definitely try it out. Can't wait for an English version.



That will not be anytime soon.  GSD isn't even done yet to my knowledge.  Well, I haven't checked on the progress of it lately, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2008)

I suppose I had better post something here, I am not up for a translation hack right now but I did pull apart the rom and it is very hackable if someone was interested:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78240

Got some nice artwork buried in there as well.

I played the game for a while on an emulator, runs smooth enough, some decent music and voicework and has half decent controls (rare for this sort of game in my experience much to my dismay).
Probably not enough to convince someone who previously disliked the genre otherwise but a good play for everyone else. I will echo the sentiments of others with regards to the fairly bland missions but then again if someone wants to translate I am up for a level/stats/graphics hack/remake.

"Can I play with Japanese?"
Wait for a basic translation if someone wants to put one out or wait for a faq to appear.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried this today and its horrible!! The controls are clunky and just down right rubbish.

Maybe i'm missing something in translation though... could someone possibly explain the controls in english and i'll give it another go. Im in serious need of a 'lock on' button..... or something!


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 27, 2008)

A - Fire Gun (Hold A to do a "Special shot" of sorts)*
X - Use Sword (Hold X to do a "Special Attack" of sorts)**
A + X = Shield

B  - Fly downwards
Y - Fly upwards

L - Stop Lock On
R - Change enemy you are locked onto

Pressing the "Special Attack Charge" changes the color of your GN particles and using either the gun(A) or sword (X) in a "combo" will add a extra attack at the end of it. Like pressing X when the special is off, is a standard 3-hit combo. Pressing the special adds 1-2 more powerful attacks after the 3rd.

*Using Lockon Stratos as an example, pressing A to fire will just do little blaster shots. Hold A, and he'll charge up and fire a sniper shot. Usually kills with two hits.
** Using Setsusna F. Seiei as a example, pressing X to attack will do standard slashes. Hold X and he does a lunge and a uppercut with the sword.


----------



## pasc (Mar 27, 2008)

So, how would you rate it (being able it understand it I guess) Twiffles ? Just started playing... but it is a bit weird ToI was a nicer game from BN.

The music is kinda nice... and may it be that you forgot that Y + B is transforming and X + A is a flip in the air while transformed ?

The up downwards controls get reverted when in "plane ?" form.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response twiffy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i dont have high hopes for the game but at least now i know how to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks again


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 27, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> So, how would you rate it (being able it understand it I guess) Twiffles ? Just started playing... but it is a bit weird ToI was a nicer game from BN.
> 
> The music is kinda nice... and may it be that you forgot that Y + B is transforming and X + A is a flip in the air while transformed ?
> 
> The up downwards controls get reverted when in "plane ?" form.


Well since I actually like Gundam 00, and that this is one of (if not) the only game on the DS that has open world fighting (like Dynasty Warriors). Too bad it's not like ACE on PS2. Which was the same type of thing, but awesome.

Also, "Y + B" and "X + A" is only for Allelujah/Hallelujah (ie the Orange gundam with the insane guy for a pilot). Since he's the only one that can transform into a plane anyways. Due to my lack of playing (only did like 10 missions) and not really liking Tieria, can anyone tell me if he can remove his gundam's armor? Tieria is the purple haired guy with the glasses.


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 28, 2008)

I too also like the show so this game is awesome for me.
I some times find it annoying that i lock on to a mobile suit when i mean to lock on to a missile.
I just keep hitting R so many times because i'm looking for the missiles i am suppose to destroy.

Also, Tieria is my fav, I love how one charged shot can destroy so much stuff.
But i like how the missions really make you change gundams a lot to fit the mission. 

By far one of the best games on the DS.

So go out and learn how to read japanese people!
Though this game might take you a while, their not shy on the kanji


----------



## Serabii (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm curious if this game have multiplayer or something?


----------



## blahman (Mar 28, 2008)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Yes I have seen that but from that screen one can't tell if is enemy or ally.
> 
> From gamefaqs seems the Trhones are unlockable if you bring down the 3 enemy faction bars under 40-41 days.
> 
> For me is too late (day 35) but in the secnd game is possible.



you just get to kill them


----------



## godsakes (Mar 28, 2008)

hmm... all i get on my supercard lite is a white screen 

anyone with a supercard lite been able to get this to work? i'm guessing there must be some patcher settings which i haven't got right


----------



## pinoy1nred (Mar 29, 2008)

Anybody got the real link to download the rom because i keep getting a rom that when you start it up it shows a black screen with a letter in japanesse


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 29, 2008)

pinoy1nred said:
			
		

> Anybody got the real link to download the rom because i keep getting a rom that when you start it up it shows a black screen with a letter in japanesse



May the Ban Hammer be swift in taking you out of your short existance on GBATemp....

Don't ask for ROM links dude, Google is your friend


----------



## pinoy1nred (Mar 29, 2008)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> pinoy1nred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did and they are all fake i guess


----------



## Jac834 (Mar 29, 2008)

pinoy1nred said:
			
		

> gblock247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What flashcart are you using? It seems like it could be either a compability issue or a save issue.


----------



## pinoy1nred (Mar 29, 2008)

Jac834 said:
			
		

> pinoy1nred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




m3 ds simply


----------



## Jac834 (Mar 29, 2008)

pinoy1nred said:
			
		

> Jac834 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you updated your firmware recently? It's at 1.13 now I think.


----------



## pinoy1nred (Mar 29, 2008)

i think so..but i know that it is the download because its at 64 mb all the time when its supposed to be 514mb i think


----------



## Orc (Mar 29, 2008)

PRO-Tip: Use the right Meisters against the right factions. Setsuna against AEU, Lockon against Union, Allelujah against Jinkakuren and Tieria against Terrorists/Mixed. Balance the bars between missions.
I'm at Day 38 on my second run right now (lol got BAD END 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first run even when I cleared all faction bars by Day 50) and I'm against the Thrones and I haven't even cleared all the bars, I just balanced them out. If you start getting forced missions with no faction decrease that end with Ace Pilots, you're on the right track I guess.

Anyway, time to guard the Ptolemy.

EDIT: Just beat the Mission,


Spoiler









 Game end, got Epilogue 1 [GOOD], Wang Liu Mei support and the 2nd and 3rd Special Missions.


EDIT ANOTHER:


Spoiler: Special Missions



2nd special mission (vs Meisters) unlocks Exia Rollout Colors and Nadleeh. Just hold the down button then press A while choosing Setsuna or Tieria to use them. 3rd one unlocks Saji and Louise support (Tension boost).


----------



## fateastray (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it possible to repair your Gundam? Or is that the whole point of the game? Like...Shooting everything with all you got, no repairs..?

Edit: Oh never mind, I figured it out >_>


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 30, 2008)

The Throne Gundams are also unlockable so I've heard. I really need to play this game more.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwexIwAtuew


----------



## vree (Mar 12, 2011)

Get the same black screen with japanese text on the G6 real similar to M3.

Latest firmware still same problem presists :S


----------

